# blizzard magnum 8.1



## tmcc71 (Jun 3, 2010)

Has anyontried, or heard anything about these.  I found a good deal on them and am thinking about these over k2 recons.   I'm an expert east coast skiier.  Ski mainly groomers (i'm on ski patrol)  and ski 120 to 130 days a season.  Durability and versatility are both factors.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 3, 2010)

Skied on this ski this year and loved it! Carves nice, stable at speed and great grip on the hard stuff. With a solid wood core should be a very durable and reliable ski. No issues with mine this year.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 3, 2010)

tmcc71 said:


> Has anyontried, or heard anything about these.  I found a good deal on them and am thinking about these over k2 recons.   I'm an expert east coast skiier.  Ski mainly groomers (i'm on ski patrol)  and ski 120 to 130 days a season.  Durability and versatility are both factors.



The 8.1 is a muuuch more fun of a ski than the Recon. Imagine a BMW vs. a Lexus, unless you are over 50, get the Blizzard.


----------



## Damato (Jun 4, 2010)

I demo'ed this past winter and the 8.1's were a blast.  Can you share where you saw the deal?  I am in market for new ski's.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## tmcc71 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Magnum*

I picked up those blizzard 8.1's  I saw the smoking deal on.  They were lightly used demos.  A shop owner used them 5 0r 6 times.  He loved them.  He went as far as saying they were the best ski he had ever tried  as far as fun, durability and versatility were concerned.  I am 6' 0"   190 pounds and I went with the 172 cm.   I'm glad i didnt go with the recon.  According to those in the know, mangnum is "the" ski.  Blizzard is back!  Now I have to wait 5 months, 15 days, 23 hours  until opening day to try them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone done a side by side with these and a Fischer Progressor 9+.   The Blizzard is more of an all mountain ski yes?


----------

